# Waffenverzauberung durch Waffenpergament



## Simbim (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir eine lvl35. Verzauberung auf ein "Waffenpergament II" gezaubert, später wollte ich es auf eine Waffe Anwenden und habe gemerkt das sich das Item nicht benutzen lässt.

Was wird nun benötigt um so ein Verzaubertes Pergament zu benutzen? Ist das ein Bug oder mache ich was falsch?
Ich bin Verzauberer (375).


===
"Waffenpergament II
Benötigt Verzauberkunst (300)
"Kann als Ziel für Waffenverzauberungen verwendet 
werden, um die Verzauberung für den späteren 
Gebrauch aufzubewahren. Kann nur Verzauberungen 
mit einer Stufenbeschränkung von 35 oder weniger 
absorbieren.""
===

Ein GM hat gemeint - er kann mir da nicht weiterhelfen, ich solle meine Mitspieler Fragen.


----------



## azizi (20. Oktober 2008)

hmm das is ne gute frage. bist du sicher dass die vz die stufenbeschränkung 35 hat? denn das wär wirklcih die einzige lösung des problems, und ist es auch eine waffenvz ? zur not probier mal ein höherstufiges waffenpergament aus wenn das alles nix hilft würd ich glatt sagen es buggt ^^
oder vlt kann man mit pergamenten nicht "überzaubern" also wenn schon was drauf is, was aber irgendwie auch schwachsinn wäre ^^


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2008)

also ich habe auch schon Waffenpergamente erschaffen.aber die Waffenpergamente I...dafür braucht man Verzauberung Stufe 1 um die anzuwenden(steht jedenfalls als Erklärung auf dem Pergament wenn man mit dem Zeiger drüber geht)....ich denke das Pergament funzt erst wenn das addon rauskommt.ist wohl scheinbar nicht für bc gedacht,sondern für wotlk


----------



## Simbim (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja, die erwähnte Verzauberung war "Waffe - Sonnenfeuer" (Erfordert einen Gegenstand der Stufe 35 oder höher.)

Höher stufiges Waffenpergament wird wohl nicht gehen, es scheint nur 3 Arten Pergamente zu geben:

I: Verzauberungen ohne Stufenbeschränkung
II: Verzauberungen mit einer Stufenbeschränkung von 35 oder weniger
III: Verzauberungen mit einer Stufenbeschränkung von 60 oder weniger

Und die Pigmente für "Waffenpergament III" gibt es wohl nur in Nordend.

Mich wundert auch das ein GM keine Ahnung hat(?) Und mir nicht sagen konnte ob das ein Bug ist oder die FUnktion noch nicht aktiviert wurde.

Vielleicht können Leute aus der Beta helfen?


----------



## nalcarya (20. Oktober 2008)

Simbim schrieb:


> Ja, die erwähnte Verzauberung war "Waffe - Sonnenfeuer" (Erfordert einen Gegenstand der Stufe 35 oder höher.)
> 
> [...]
> 
> II: Verzauberungen mit einer Stufenbeschränkung von 35 oder weniger


Fällt dir der Fehler nicht selbst auf? 

Ist die Verzauberung überhaupt auf dem Pergament drauf? Denn eigentlich sollte Sonnenfeuer nicht auf dieses Pergament gehen, da es *mindestens* 35 als Beschränkung hat, nicht *höchstens*.


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Fällt dir der Fehler nicht selbst auf?
> 
> Ist die Verzauberung überhaupt auf dem Pergament drauf? Denn eigentlich sollte Sonnenfeuer nicht auf dieses Pergament gehen, da es *mindestens* 35 als Beschränkung hat, nicht *höchstens*.



Das macht 0 Sinn. Wenn es wirklich nur die 3 Pergamente gibt, wohin dann mit Verzauberungen Stufe 60+?

Davon abgesehen ist es der Formulierung anch eine Interpretationsfrage.

*"maximale Stufenanforderung darf bei 35 liegen für das Pergament"*

*"benötigt einen Gegenstand der Stufe 35 oder höher..."*

Mal kurz wirken lassen... 35 ist 35. Ob weniger oder mehr spielt bei der Aussage des Pergaments keine Rolle da 35 oder weniger die Anforderung *mindestens 35* des Gegenstandes einschließt. Die Frage ist eher: Ist das Pergament Itemlevel 35 sodass die Verzauberung geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke es handelt sich um einen Fehler...


----------



## Dietz0r (20. Oktober 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Das macht 0 Sinn. Wenn es wirklich nur die 3 Pergamente gibt, wohin dann mit Verzauberungen Stufe 60+?



Auf das Pergament I ^^ das hat ja keine stufenbeschränkung, oder? =)

Edit: 
Vergesst meine nonsens, ich hab meinen fehler selbst entdeckt.... ^^ 

öhm.. wie wärs mit den Verzbauerungen ab stufe 60 bleibts bei dem System wies jetzt ist?! Funktioniert ja auch.


----------



## Simbim (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe das gleiche mit einem "Rüstungspergament II" und einer Stufe 35 Verzauberung probiert. Das Rüstungspergament verwandelte sich nach der Verzauberung in eine benutzbare Schriftrolle.

nalcarya, wie Dark Guardian schon schrieb... "35" Und ja, die Verzauberung ist drauf, nur das Pergament wandelte sich nicht in eine Schriftrolle um.

Statdessen stand im Pergament folgendes:

===
"Waffenpergament II
*Sonnenfeuer*
Benötigt Verzauberkunst (300)
"Kann als Ziel für Waffenverzauberungen verwendet
werden, um die Verzauberung für den späteren
Gebrauch aufzubewahren. Kann nur Verzauberungen
mit einer Stufenbeschränkung von 35 oder weniger
absorbieren.""
===

GM angeschrieben und das Problem wurde weitergeleitet.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (21. Oktober 2008)

jopp dieses Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten gerade drann.

Es ist Buggy. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde bzw gestritten wurde ob vz für lv 35+ (Mungo,Sonnenfeuer etc) draufpassen oder nicht. Ja es geht definitiv das wurde auch von einem GM geschrieben. Ich hab letztens die Mats für 2 Mal Kreuzfahrer und 2 Mal Mungo an unseren VZ geschickt der sollte mir das da draufpacken weil er gerade keine Zeit hatte und ich nicht die Lust hatte stundenlang nen VZ dafür zu suchen. Also Kreuzfahrer= Waffenpergament 1 funktioniert super beim 2. Ging es dann nicht. GM Angeschrieben und der meinte die GM bekommen öfter Tickets bezüglich der Schriftrollen. Naja Ende vom Lied war ich musste beide Rollen Wegschmeissen und bekam von dem GM die Mats für 2 Mal Mungo zugeschickt.


----------

